# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Wandelende nier?

## riet155

hallo allemaal 
wie kan mij helpen ?
ik loop al jaren bij de dokter en ziekenhuis voor mijn klachten ze zijn ruim een jaar al erger geworden.
de klachten zijn constant misselijk,pijn onder in buik,lopen krijg ik drukkend zeer gevoel in mijn linkerkant en het trekt door tot de bovenkant van me rug,en als dat drukkende gevoel weg is trekt het door naar mijn linker rib net of mijn maag klem geduwd word
dit is echt niet meer uit te houden.
zou dit een wandelende nier zijn?
Heeft iemand mischien een wandelende nier gehad?
want hoe kom je er nou achter en bij wie moet je dan wezen.
Ze hebben mij al binnenste buiten gehad en heb ook al 4 CT scannen gehad maar ze kunnen maar niks vinden.
ik blijf volhouden en hoop hiermee dat iemand dit herkent 



groetjes riet

----------


## natalievp

Beste Riet,

Ik weet niet of je nog wel is op deze site zit aangezien je berichtje al een poosje terug is. Maar ik ben wel een beetje bekend met de wandelende nier. Aangezien ik het zelf ook heb, mijn rechter nier zit voorin mijn buik net naast mijn navel. Dit heb ik zelf 2 jaar geleden ontdekt. Telkens als ik op mijn stage bukte leek het net alsof er iets zat, iets in de weg zat. Op gegeven voelde ik ook een hele dikke bobbel. In eerste instantie was ik toch wel een beetje bang dat het iets ernstig zou zijn, maar dit bleek gelukkig toch niet. Helaas heb ik heel weinig aan mijn huisarts, deze geloofde mij toen niet en nu nog steeds neit. Terwijl het bevestigd is door het ziekenhuis...

Maar nou is de pijn bij mij nog wel uit te houden. Ook ik heb regelmatig pijn in de onderbuik, een naar drukkend gevoel als ik buk. Pijn in de rug, waar de nier normaal zit, ook misselijk en duizelig en zeer moe zo af entoe. Ben nog maar 24, maar voel me soms net 80.

Ben je al wel is bij een uroloog geweest dan? IK moet er zelf ook nog heen hoor! Misschien een echo laten maken? Zo is het bij mij ontdekt.

NOu ja misschien ben je er ondertussen wel achter wat je mankeert, als dit zo is ben ik er eigenlijk wel benieuwd naar aangezein ik zelf ook niet veel weet van een wandelende nier. Er is maar weinig van bekend helaas. 

dankje!

groetjes

----------

